# How to control Malaysian Trumpets?



## Martin cape (20 Apr 2013)

Hi guys,

I started with 20 Malaysian Trumpet Snails. 

I must now have hundreds. How do I control them?






That's a small snapshot.


----------



## NanoJames (20 Apr 2013)

Are assassin snails practical? I think they are a very good population control for snails. But if you have shrimp, look out! They can go for young shrimp. If assassins aren't the most practical I think you can get specially made snail traps. Or you could just try manually removing them!


----------



## Martin cape (20 Apr 2013)

Can't believe how they multiply. They do keep sand clean etc, but there's just so many lol. 

Do assassin snails eat plants though? I could easy get hold of 1 or 2. Don't want to eradicate them, just reduce numbers a bit lol.


----------



## NanoJames (20 Apr 2013)

No I don't think they should eat plants, they only accept the finest snail meat! If there aren't enough snaild I think they take algae wafers fine but there would be no knowing if they'd stop taking snails. You would maybe need to sell them or move them to another tank. Then if the MTS population got a little bit to large again they could have a holiday in that tank!


----------



## Alastair (20 Apr 2013)

Sell the mts. Fish shops should take them too


----------



## Martin cape (20 Apr 2013)

True yea. Might start a thread see if anyone wants some


----------



## Tropical Tank (20 Apr 2013)

Too many MTS, like many other "pest" snails is usually due to over feeding. Cut down on the amount of food going in.

Assassins will take them but dont expect them to work overnight. Good thing about the assassins is they dont breed as fast as the good 'ole mts  so you'll very rarely get over run with them. 

Hope this helps
Joe.


----------



## lurch1000 (21 Apr 2013)

Trumpets don't eat living plants, so don't worry there. If you see them on leaves, they'll be munching on something on the leaf.

As mentioned, review your feeding, perhaps a couple if Assassins. They're saleable, or at least very easy to pass on for P&P. Loach and Puffer keepers will take them for snacks.

They're not a problem at all, and are very welcome in my tanks. If you ever need to catch some, pop an overcooked slice of courgette on the bottom and pop back an hour after lights out, should be able to gather quite a few.


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Apr 2013)

Put courgette in jar then you have diy snail trap people been doing it for years
You can also put fish food in 35mm film case with a hole in lid big enough for snails but too small for fish, for smaller pest snails
Aparantly snails prefer fish food to vegg
Assasins may wipe out mts
You could keep assasins in seperate tank and feed caught mts because you could end up with similar problem with assains instead of mts
Most snails will multiply rapidly with plenty food around


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Apr 2013)

Ill take mts for snacks too
Their a good way to feed clowns without overfeeding other fish


----------



## Henry (21 Apr 2013)

If you get a regular 500ml plastic bottle and cut the top off, then put the top back on but neck side down, the snails can get in but find it difficult to get back out again. Chuck an algae wafer in and bobs your uncle.


----------

